# Never again [will we sleep 6 in a two bedroom unit]



## Troopers (Aug 1, 2010)

Never again will we sleep 6 in a two bedroom unit.  Never, never, never again.   I felt like we were on top of each other, and 'roughing' it.  There were 6 of us, 4 adults and 2 kids (2 yrs old and 4 yrs old).  We definitely need our space.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 1, 2010)

Where did you stay?  We've stayed in some 2 bedroom units that were HUGE and would have not been a problem for six people - could easily have put a blow up twin mattress in each of the 2 bedrooms for the kids - leaving the living area free of sleeping bags, etc.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sometimes, its fun... like a kiddie pajama party.
Or set up a tent in the LR to imitate camping-out.
----------------
Try Bay Club at Waikoloa, HI -- 2BR's are huge.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Splitting units cuts value*



Troopers said:


> Never again will we sleep 6 in a two bedroom unit.  Never, never, never again.   I felt like we were on top of each other, and 'roughing' it.  There were 6 of us, 4 adults and 2 kids (2 yrs old and 4 yrs old).  We definitely need our space.



The all too common practice of splitting two bedroom units that can be into 1's and 3 bedrooms to 2 and 1 are a pet peeve of mine.  I usually want the full unit (assuming we have the guests) and always finding only 1 bedroom or 2 when you want 2 or 3 is a problem.  Another reason owning (or renting) and points are better than trading as you hold much more control over unit sizes than when you try to place and hope with week for week trades.


----------



## Patri (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm surprised too. A 2BR should be fine with small children. They are going to be where you are anyway. You can't lock them in a third bedroom.
Or was it the adults who got on your nerves?


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 1, 2010)

I've stayed in very large 2 br. units with my sister and her SO and it was no where enough space for us. Oh, wait, maybe space wasn't the real issue  .


----------



## Pit (Aug 1, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> I've stayed in very large 2 br. units with my sister and her SO and it was no where enough space for us. Oh, wait, maybe space wasn't the real issue  .



The decision to sleep 6 in a 2 bdrm depends primarily on who the other 5 people are.


----------



## BevL (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, that doesn't bode well for our next vacation.  We'll be six adults in a two bedroom.  But we've travelled together, houseboat vacations and such and play well together so should be fine.

But I can think of certain people where four to a unit would be too many, actually.


----------



## mrsstats (Aug 1, 2010)

In the past we traveled many times with 4 adults and 2 tweens to teenage without any major problem.  Just remember it is vacation and just dont stress to much.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 1, 2010)

Six in a two bedroom doesn't sound that bad...i'm going to be in the Small side of a 1br lockout(300-491sqft) with my ex and our daughter...i don't know if a 4br presidental would feel large enough to spend a weekend with the ex


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 1, 2010)

My sister rented a huge 5 or 6BR house for three couples, two singles and a toddler (9 people total) and at times that was too much house and space . . . and other times, seemed like close quarters.  We were there for a week.

I think it really just depends on the people.  When you add kids to the mix the dynamics change significantly, and are subject to creating added stress and tension between the adults.


----------



## akp (Aug 1, 2010)

*Timesharing has made me so spoiled...*

Sometimes I feel 2 bedrooms units aren't big enough for my family of 5.   I dislike when we have to use the pullout in the LR...I'm starting to think we need 3 bedroom units.  

I can't imagine travel without a full kitchen anymore.

I would never try to justify timesharing as an economic savings.  I clearly travel more and spend more overall all my travel line item due to timesharing.  But the quality of life improvement - ah!  This is good


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 2, 2010)

My brother and sister and I own a 2 bdrm, 2 bath (2.5 bath if you count the outhouse!) lake cottage.  My great grandfather built it.  Frequently (next weekend, as a matter of fact) we'll have 14 people spend the weekend together -- 16 if grandma and grandpa make it.  You literally can't walk in the living room without stepping on a sleeping child or a dog.  And boy can they sleep (the kids AND the dog)!

Now THAT is being on top of each other.  And our weekends at the lake rank right up there with Hawaii on the awesometer.  Of course, we're active people so we spend very little time inside on vacation  -- usually just to eat and sleep. 

6 in a 2 bdrm sounds perfect to me.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Shocking!*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Six in a two bedroom doesn't sound that bad...i'm going to be in the Small side of a 1br lockout(300-491sqft) with my ex and our daughter...i don't know if a 4br presidental would feel large enough to spend a weekend with the ex



 

I know a 4 BR presidential would not be large enough for me and my ex!

Good luck to you!


elaine


----------



## Troopers (Aug 2, 2010)

This was at the Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk.

The people (wife, 2 kids and in-laws) was NOT the problem.

There just wasn't enough space.  Stuff everywhere on kitchen and bathroom counters.  Every available outlet had wires coming (being used as a charing station for phone, laptop, camera, etc).  Towels on chairs as there weren't enough towel racks for all the towels.  Swimsuits on the lanai chairs to dry.  I could go on and on.


----------



## Troopers (Aug 2, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> 6 in a 2 bdrm sounds perfect to me.



Get this...my wife and I and our 2 kids (both under 5) are staying in the 2 bdrm OF deluxe corner unit at WKORV.  This is perfect for us.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 2, 2010)

Troopers said:


> Get this...my wife and I and our 2 kids (both under 5) are staying in the 2 bdrm OF deluxe corner unit at WKORV.  This is perfect for us.



Those Wyndham Waikiki Walk units seem on the smallish side, we spent 2 nights in a 2br last month. 

I don't stay in anything smaller than a 2br with the four of us(boys 14/9). DH and I like to get up early and eat breakfast/drink coffee and plan the day before the kids get up. Can't do that with them sleeping in the living room. 

We did 5 in a DVC 2br and never again! I love DVC, but geez the units are on the smallish side compared to the other big TS names.

That said, I've got a GV at SSR booked again for Thanksgiving for 5 of us.


----------



## Troopers (Aug 3, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Those Wyndham Waikiki Walk units seem on the smallish side, we spent 2 nights in a 2br last month.
> 
> I don't stay in anything smaller than a 2br with the four of us(boys 14/9). DH and I like to get up early and eat breakfast/drink coffee and plan the day before the kids get up. Can't do that with them sleeping in the living room.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Wyndham units seem small.

My family of four will be in a two bdrm at VGC next month and a two bdrm at BLT in Feb.  We need and want that space.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 3, 2010)

Troopers said:


> Yeah, the Wyndham units seem small.
> 
> My family of four will be in a two bdrm at VGC next month and a two bdrm at BLT in Feb.  We need and want that space.



We'll miss you by a month at BLT, staying there for our annual MLK weekend trip(kids get a 4 day weekend). Got a MK(or theme park) view 2br and an ADR for the Cali Grill for a adult only dinner!


----------



## HenryT (Aug 3, 2010)

akp said:


> Sometimes I feel 2 bedrooms units aren't big enough for my family of 5.   I dislike when we have to use the pullout in the LR...I'm starting to think we need 3 bedroom units.
> 
> I can't imagine travel without a full kitchen anymore.
> 
> I would never try to justify timesharing as an economic savings.  I clearly travel more and spend more overall all my travel line item due to timesharing.  But the quality of life improvement - ah!  This is good



I'm with AKP. I don't like to have people sleep on the sleeper sofa in the living room. If people are sleeping in the living room it restricts your use of the area. I like the living room to be the common area where you can stay as long as you want. At night I don't want to be concerned that the sofa person wants to go to sleep when I want to hang out in the living room. I also tend to get up early on vacation and I like to go in the living room to plan the days activities or use my laptop without disturbing anyone in the bedrooms. With the right people I can deal with 6 in a 2 bed unit but it's not my ideal situation.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 3, 2010)

*The ex*

Hey ride maybe you might get a fire going :hysterical:


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 3, 2010)

*3 Units for Eight*

I guess I really like my space.  Travelling with extended family to Orlando in March '11.  We have our 2BR PLUS another 2BR AND a 1BR confirmed at Vistana.  3 units, 5 bedrooms, 8 people (4 are kids 8-14); sounds about right!


----------



## deemac (Aug 5, 2010)

*Rotflmao*



bankr63 said:


> I guess I really like my space.  Travelling with extended family to Orlando in March '11.  We have our 2BR PLUS another 2BR AND a 1BR confirmed at Vistana.  3 units, 5 bedrooms, 8 people (4 are kids 8-14); sounds about right!



:whoopie: 

I really like MY space also.   We just returned from SXM for our wedding anniversary celebration:   Hubby/me (1b); oldest daughter (1b); youngest daughter (1b); friend (1b); son/dil/4yro twin sons (2bd/loft)

Sounds just about the way I like it, also.

:whoopie:


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 13, 2010)

akp said:


> Sometimes I feel 2 bedrooms units aren't big enough for my family of 5.   I dislike when we have to use the pullout in the LR...I'm starting to think we need 3 bedroom units.
> 
> I can't imagine travel without a full kitchen anymore.
> 
> I would never try to justify timesharing as an economic savings.  I clearly travel more and spend more overall all my travel line item due to timesharing.  But the quality of life improvement - ah!  This is good


You might enjoy the bonus bunk beds in the Wyndham Panama City Beach units.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't like people sleeping on the sofa bed in my living room either, or on a timeshare.
But get this, friends of ours, in their 50's and 60's  share motel rooms.  Two couples, two double beds, one bathroom.  not my idea of a good time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> I don't like people sleeping on the sofa bed in my living room either, or on a timeshare.
> But get this, friends of ours, in their 50's and 60's  share motel rooms.  Two couples, two double beds, one bathroom.  not my idea of a good time.


When I was a lad, I remember the few times we actually stayed at a motel while traveling.  Mom, Dad and four kids.

We'd wind up in a room with two double beds and a roll-away bed.  My two sisters got one twin bed.  My brother got a roll-away.   Being the youngest, I shared a double-bed with my parents. When I got too big for that, I moved to the floor. My floor space was usually underneath the roll-away because that was the only remaining floor space and still being the smallest I was the one who fit best in that space.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Gross!!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My floor space was usually underneath the roll-away because that was the only remaining floor space and still being the smallest I was the one who fit best in that space.



Now I'm starting to understand that Avatar photo.  Those hotel carpets are disgusting! No telling what you could catch down there!!


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 13, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> I don't like people sleeping on the sofa bed in my living room either, or on a timeshare.
> But get this, friends of ours, in their 50's and 60's  share motel rooms.  Two couples, two double beds, one bathroom.  not my idea of a good time.



The question is, what's THEIR idea of a good time?!?:hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> Now I'm starting to understand that Avatar photo.  Those hotel carpets are disgusting! No telling what you could catch down there!!


Carpets on our hotel room floor??  That would have been a luxury facility we could only dream of.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 13, 2010)

Troopers said:


> Never again will we sleep 6 in a two bedroom unit.  Never, never, never again.   I felt like we were on top of each other, and 'roughing' it.  There were 6 of us, 4 adults and 2 kids (2 yrs old and 4 yrs old).  We definitely need our space.



Then there is this guy I know who kept on insisting me to get him a Hyatt Hotel room in Maui (it participates in RCI exchange program) for his family (2 adults and 4 kids). I kept on mentioning 2 bedroom units at the Westin, but he liked the Hyatt better 

Eventually, I gave up since I did not want to be part of him breaking the occupany rules of a hotel room. 

Timesharing has spoiled us for sure, 2 bedroom units should be fairly spacious for 4 adults and 2 toddlers. Think of all other families enjoying vacations in all of these hotel rooms (and cruise cabins) whose occupany worldwide is much more than all of timeshare units combined together.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 13, 2010)

*5 Kids*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When I was a lad, I remember the few times we actually stayed at a motel while traveling.  Mom, Dad and four kids.
> 
> We'd wind up in a room with two double beds and a roll-away bed.  My two sisters got one twin bed.  My brother got a roll-away.   Being the youngest, I shared a double-bed with my parents. When I got too big for that, I moved to the floor. My floor space was usually underneath the roll-away because that was the only remaining floor space and still being the smallest I was the one who fit best in that space.



Growing up we had 5 kids and would get the same room as you.  Think back to those times and we all loved it just to be able to take a vacation.  For my family it was few and far between.  If my parents saw the way we vacation now they not only would roll over but probably stand up and come running to stay with us.  Some of the timeshares are almost double the size of what my parents house was (1003 sq. ft.).
Bart


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2010)

Icc5 said:


> Growing up we had 5 kids and would get the same room as you.  Think back to those times and we all loved it just to be able to take a vacation.  For my family it was few and far between.  If my parents saw the way we vacation now they not only would roll over but probably stand up and come running to stay with us.  Some of the timeshares are almost double the size of what my parents house was (1003 sq. ft.).
> Bart


My parents were very intent on taking a traveling vacation every year.  We had very little money, but they managed to squeeze out enough and scrimped in every way that they could to make it happen.  Camping was the only option, so that's what we did.  Actually staying in a hotel room was a treat, no matter how crowded the room was.

The family car was a 1954 Chevrolet  in which the front seats folded all the way flat.  As the youngest I don't remember the earliest vacations I was on.  From what I've been told my father would fold the front seats flat.  Then he had rigged a wooden platform he could assemble that spanned from the top of the dashboard to the top of the rear set, creating a loft area.  I understand that my father and I slept up there, and my mother and the three older kids slept on  rear seat and the folded down front seat.

I was about six years old when they bought a canvas tent, and we thought that was pretty fancy.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 14, 2010)

I used the back seat of my 1964 Mercedes 190D many times for camping back in the lean days. It was actually very comfy. I also upgraded to a tiny popup camper and thought I was doing great. At least I had curtains on the camper so there weren't people walking by looking in at me.

Sheila


----------

